# Tobacco won't dry out



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

Does any ever have to let a bowl of tobacco dry out for a day or two before smoking? My tobacco never seems to dry out in the recommended 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

It all depends on the moisture level of the tobaccos, and on the weather conditions. Sometimes it's perfect right out of the tin, sometimes it takes a couple of hours, but it can eventually take even more to dry out.

Put the amount you're going to smoke on a piece of absorving paper and place it on top of the TV or some other dry, warm place.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

I do not, but I've barely reached 20%RH in the house, here in the Mojave Desert. I've read of others who leave certain blends out for several days to get them dry. The more Prop Glycol in a blend, the longer that takes.

Try heating the oven to about 200F then turning it off for 15 minutes. Quickly add the tobacco and leave it with door closed for an hour, then check it. The other option I've used when traveling in tropical climes is a blow drier on low fan medium heat ......... don't get too close though ......... embarrassing ....


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Buy yourself a hygrometer so you can check the humidity level in your house. One good way to dry a tin any time of the year is to set it on your dash on a sunny day. This works even if the humidity is high.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

plexiprs said:


> The more Prop Glycol in a blend, the longer that takes.


Amusing little story;I found the quarter package of Captain Black White I had left over from around the time I started smoking...sometime in 2007 I believe is when I got it, early 2007, and it is still moist. lol!


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

I usually spread out a bowls worth on a magazine. I put spread out some scotish cake to dry this morning, it was just as moist this evening when I smoked it.

I have a digital hygrometer. I got it for 10 bucks at walmart, so I'm not sure how accurate it is. I keep my cellar......err my closet door closed and it was reading 68% today.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

doublebassmusician said:


> I usually spread out a bowls worth on a magazine. I put spread out some scotish cake to dry this morning, it was just as moist this evening when I smoked it.
> 
> I have a digital hygrometer. I got it for 10 bucks at walmart, so I'm not sure how accurate it is. I keep my cellar......err my closet door closed and it was reading 68% today.


Yeah.................... if anything your tobacco probably got more moist. I've found that 55% is a slow dry 45% much quicker. You could also put your tobacco under a lamp to dry it or set it on top of your TV. I've ruined many cans of smokeless by sitting them on the TV.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Amusing little story;I found the quarter package of Captain Black White I had left over from around the time I started smoking...sometime in 2007 I believe is when I got it, early 2007, and it is still moist. lol!


Shhhhhh!!! PG is the hidden, secret flavoring in CB ....... :wink:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not suggesting you do this but it has worked for me on a couple of overly moist blends.....

I have put a couple of bowls worth on a paper towel and zapped it in the microwave for 6 to 10 seconds. It'll take some of the moisture away. Also, I've placed same amounts in a small bowl and set in direct sunlight, like on a window seal or on the dashboard of a vehicle. The amount of time depends on the moisture level desired. As for simply room drying, I've let some blends sit out for up to several days.

Another possible solution is to cut the moist tobacco with another, dryer tobacco. I like Prince Albert and Carter Hall for this.


----------

